# mullet



## J.D.P.83 (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone have any info on how thr mullet run has been on the bob sikes bridge (beach side). I normally dont throw my net there but taking the family to go fishing this afternoon and was hoping someone had some info on the mullet or even just how the fishing has been there. Thanks


----------

